# IMarEST



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone offer a comment on P60 Issue 2 / 2021?


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Varley said:


> Anyone offer a comment on P60 Issue 2 / 2021?


Whats the problem?


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Varley said:


> Anyone offer a comment on P60 Issue 2 / 2021?


Am still pondering the second part of P14


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

A link would be appreciated, David!


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

P60 a tax form. IMarEST is an association of professional Marine engineers! It is not a trade union like the NUS or other union bodies, which I believe under new taxation rules for those on benfit and one may be able as a UK citizen claim a tax rebate, for the membership fees paid.
I have no idea if one belongs to a support branch for the members of IMarEST, or Other professional bodies where they operate insurance/assurance benifit schemes for illness, infirmity or asistannce with living finances.
My take could be all ###bull'''???
But this is what i believe advice was been sought.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

In my day in the 60's 70's a seagoing engineer was an experience fitter from the shipyards, or works form the UK Industrial heartlands and may have been a TRADE UNION Member of his place of apprenticeship, and a engineer cadet was a directly employed company man in most cases, and a non union membership. and there again some engineers came from the 'POOL' and may have belonged to the NUS or equivalent/


.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Varley said:


> Anyone offer a comment on P60 Issue 2 / 2021?


Ok, Dave, have read it now; 
A rambling 600 words that fails to point out that the ships engineers must have been totally incompetent.
Perhaps the author didn't notice or, more likely, understand the significance of the content of the report it was based on?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

(I am sorry I thought the publication name I thought I entered would be displayed. "The Marine Professional" Page 60)

Tim, I think you are being kind. I can only hope the writer intended to spark a debate. Communication? If this vessel had been cut-off from Email, satphone, snail mail or notes in bottles how would this have hidden from all on board the obvious peril. What is now expected? "Dear sir, a catastrophe is imminent, we await your advice by return pigeon".

Makko - Sorry, I do not have an electronic copy - members can certainly read it at //www.imarest.org/themarineprofessional - not sure if it is public or not - give it a try.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Varley said:


> (I am sorry I thought the publication name I thought I entered would be displayed. "The Marine Professional" Page 60)
> 
> Tim, I think you are being kind. I can only hope the writer intended to spark a debate. Communication? If this vessel had been cut-off from Email, satphone, snail mail or notes in bottles how would this have hidden from all on board the obvious peril. What is now expected? "Dear sir, a catastrophe is imminent, we await your advice be return pigeon".
> 
> Makko - Sorry, I do not have an electronic copy - members can certainly read it at //www.imarest.org/themarineprofessional - not sure if it is public or not - give it a try.


Dave, I think your hope is misplaced ! A couple of times I have had occasion to complain to the editor of this supposed learned publication about the quality of some of the articles. She says she does not have the technical knowledge to judge such things. Presumably the Institute think that is a price worth paying for outsourcing the publication to Think Publishing ?!
I think the casualty shows that all the international regulation on training, qualification and management can, on occasions, be totally ineffective


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Exactly Tim, It is not, however, politically correct to assign blame to a human lifeform. Such creatures might become distressed by the accusation. Lucky here that only two poor souls were lost and that any distress did not involve GMDSS.


----------

